# 93976



## Brendacole  (Jun 8, 2009)

Is anyone billing and getting paid for 93976 CPT code?


----------



## LLovett (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, not a lot of them but I just checked and we are getting paid. Are you having problems?

Laura, CPC


----------



## Brendacole  (Jun 9, 2009)

yes, we are getting denials. we only started with this code this year. Am I correct in the info I have researched that it is bundled with a 76700 and if done with a 76856 it needs a -59? I coded pathology for 10 years and am new at radiolgy so I am doing a lot of research here. The rads dictation is also a little vague from the RBMA meeting I attended this past Friday, I think after I point this out to them that will be better.
Thanks for any help you can give me.

Brenda,CPC


----------



## tmlbwells (Jun 9, 2009)

We usually use it with 76775 and put the 59 modifier on the 76775.  As far as I know we're getting paid for it.  We do occasionally use it alone, and then with no modifier.


----------



## Brendacole  (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a report they are willing to share that shows good documentation to support the 93976 code that I can show my rads. They want to see one.

Thanks,
Brenda,CPC


----------



## ~*Audra*~ (Jun 23, 2009)

We use the 93976 with 76700, 76705, 76770, 76775, 76870, 76856, and 76857. They always get paid for us. Most of the time it's harder to get the codes I listed here paid, especially with Medicare. On the abdominal and retroperitoneal we put the modifier 59's on.


----------



## Brendacole  (Jun 24, 2009)

Audra,
Do you have a copy of a report that shows good documentation of 76856/93976 that you would be willing to share with me? If so could you block out all pertinent info on report and fax to 864 330 1084? Thanks a million!


----------



## sprovis@umc.edu (Jan 30, 2014)

Which diagnosis codes do you use because I have gotten edits on 625.8 which is the only code that I have.


----------

